# Woah, scorpion feces DOES glow in a Black light.



## woijchik89 (Aug 6, 2004)

Last night when scoping throung my emperor scorpion terrium with a UV light I realised a pile of neon green tiny bones covering in a purplish substance. I guess it must have been lizard bones after being pooped out by one of the scorps. but dang, it was a pretty big pile.   

Just thought you all would just LOVE to hear that.  

~LaTeR~

-Ben


----------



## Brian S (Aug 6, 2004)

hmmmmmm I didn't know they would eat bones. Of course I never have fed mine anything with a backbone either.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 6, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Last night when scoping throung my emperor scorpion terrium with a UV light I realised a pile of neon green tiny bones covering in a purplish substance. I guess it must have been lizard bones after being pooped out by one of the scorps. but dang, it was a pretty big pile.
> 
> Just thought you all would just LOVE to hear that.
> 
> ...


Scorpions are on a strictly liquid diet, so the bones were simply discarded like the exoskeleton of a cricket.


----------



## woijchik89 (Aug 6, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Scorpions are on a strictly liquid diet, so the bones were simply discarded like the exoskeleton of a cricket.


And somebody said scorp poo would never glow.   

It was kinda weird how the bones lit up under a UV light.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 6, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> And somebody said scorp poo would never glow.
> 
> It was kinda weird how the bones lit up under a UV light.


I have still never seen it glow, but I have stuck with feeding crickets nearly 95% of the time.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 6, 2004)

i fed one of my vittatus a brown recluse. i sold the rest to stormcrow.


----------



## woijchik89 (Aug 6, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> i fed one of my vittatus a brown recluse. i sold the rest to stormcrow.


Did it poop yet? DOES IT GLOW!?!


----------

